
Show HN: Materia – Backend builder to create web and mobile application faster - thibaud_arnault
https://getmateria.com/?hn
======
thibaud_arnault
Hello, I'm Thibaud, Founder & CEO of Webshell.

We've made Materia to help developers to build apps a lot faster. We think
most backends can be a set of bricks that could be arranged to speed up the
development process of your apps and let you focus on the core functionalities
of your company. Materia is client agnostic which mean you can build of it for
any client: web, mobile or desktop application (or anything that can make HTTP
calls to communicate with your server).

I would love to help and answer any questions you may have. Anyway, all
feedbacks are highly appreciated!

